# Is heat curing necessary in screen printing?



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

I want to try to screen print, because ever since I started my company, i've only been heat pressing. I know most of the process, but I need help with curing. First of all, do you have to heat cure all color t-shirts? Or only dark ones? Can I cure using a heat press? If so, how? I've heard of pre treating dark garments, is this true?

It would be great if someone could answer these questions.

Thanks,
Tristan


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretreating of dark garments, I believe is just for discharge printing. Yes you do need to heat cure all plastisol and water based inks. There are people on here who do heat cure with a heat press, but I don't know the details. I have a flash dryer for curing mine.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes you have to heat cure everything unless you use an additive that allows air dry. I don't know that they actually work. 

If you use the heat press to cure, hover the heat press over the screen printed t-shirt. When the ink is dry to a touch heat press it all the way down using a teflon sheet. 

As far as the time, I'm not sure you can search this site for Curing with a heat press. I believe one or two people answered post with those results. 

You're almost there Tristan, good luck.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tristan, I did a search on this forum for: How to cure with a Heat Press. Several posts came up. Here's one of them: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t38270.html

Read through them. Hope that helps.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Pretreating the shirt is for dtg printing..not discharge screen printing.

Inked


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Since you already have a heat press, buy a heat gun to flash the plastisol ink as you print stuff so that they are dry to touch and cure them later with your heat press later. I use a flash dryer. Sometimes i use the flash dryer and heatpress. Use the heat gun and heat press for water based ink.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Plasticol ink is liquefied PVC like the pipes only with pigments for the color. If you print a shirt and heat press it the ink smears. Hoovering the shirt under the heat press will work but not if you want a lot of production. We have uncovered containers of ink that are still good after years.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tristan,

I found this additive that may help you. Basically you put a little in your ink, and don't wash the garments for 4 to 6 days. The Air drying during that time will cure it. Here's the info, you can do a search for a place to buy it. I bought some at: www.ezscreenprint.com but haven't had time to use it yet;

*Versatex Fixer* Fix your heat setting problems with Versatex Fixer. No heat setting necessary when you add Versatex Fixer to Speedball, Jacquard or Versatex Screen Printing Inks.
*Directions:* Fixer is used to increase wash fastness. Add 1% to 3% Versatex Fixer to your volume of ink or paint. DO NOT ADD MORE THAN 3%. For example: 1 teaspoon per pint. Mix well. Fixer has a potency of approximately 8-12 hours. Fixer will not ruin your paint or ink. Additional Fixer can be added to paint or ink to recharge when potency has expired. After mixing, apply paint or ink to fabric, paper, wood, leather, ceramics, etc and allow to air dry for 4-6 days before washing.


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

Plastisol ink has to be cured, on dark or light shirts. It has to reach 320 degrees to be fully cured. I would recommend that you have at least a flash dryer, If you are want to do any type of production.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jason, if you're screen printing lets say on Black t-shirts, with white ink, and you screen print, then flash, then screen print again. How do you keep the t-shirt from pulling up and messing up the first screen print? 

Also when I was screen printing then flashing the ink seemed to be clogging the screen. I stopped, washed and air dried the screen. The screen print came out clear and crisp. Is this due to too much heat in the room (conveyor and flash dryers on)? Should I put a retarder in the ink to keep it loose?


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

When you put the shirt on the platen you have to use some type of glue. Spray tack or a there is also a waterbased adhesive that you spread on the platen. When the shirt is glued to the platen it will not move or pull up when printing multiple prints. If you have ink in the screen you may not have enough off contact between the platen and the screen. Needs to be at least 1/8" off contact. The humity and heat can play a role in ink clogging screens. If you have a thick white ink then you may want to add some curable reducer to loosen it up a little. Also you can get some press wipe and clean screen on the press and it will dry in a matter of seconds.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. Can you show me a link to each of these items on your site so I can buy some without having to look through every item? I didn't see anything with those exact names.

I had a thin ink that night. At least compared to Triangle Ink. 

The owner of Triangle Ink gave me a sample and I was going to try to see If I can get a better print. When I opened it, it was as thick as Marshmellos. It looked tasty too. I was tempted to eat some. 

The ink I was using looked like a milky cream. After cleaning the screen it laid down really well. I have to go back tonight and finish four t-shirts. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MarshallA (Oct 7, 2008)

selanac said:


> Thanks. Can you show me a link to each of these items on your site so I can buy some without having to look through every item? I didn't see anything with those exact names.


Forum rules disallow self promotion by adding links to our website but since you asked a specific question I think it would be acceptable to answer it. Adhesives curable-reducer press wash


----------

